# GWC AA1500 USB Sound Card



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Folks,

This is my first post. Thanks to everyone for a great forum. 

I've read through most everything concerning BFD and REW. My 1124 should be here soon. I don't have an SPL yet, but I'm working on it. I think I have all the necessary cables, splitters, connectors to use REW. I still need a sound card with a line in, however.

Has anyone tried this item as an external sound card for their laptop?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829126101 

My HSU VTF-2 Mk 3 can only go in the front left corner of the room, pretty much right where it is now +/- an inch or two. I want to do this right, BUT, I'll probably only do it once. Soooooooo, although I dropped some coin on the sub, I don't want to buy the CM-140, or a mic and mic amp, or an $80 sound card. I know I can spend time on eBay, waiting for a used SoundBlaster 24bit, but well, I'm also impatient. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. A quick glance by someone knowledgeable with a "Should work, give it a shot" or "Won't work because..." reply would be awesome.

Thanks much,

deadhead


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, seems to have everything you'll need. It's a low USB spec, but should be fine.......

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

brucek,

Thanks much for your work here, and the quick reply.

Should I use the the Front Audio Output and not the Center/Subwoofer Out? 

deadhead


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should I use the the Front Audio Output


Yeah, the Front will be the line-out _stereo_ (the mode to use) and then use the line-in as marked. Remember those are stereo jacks, so you require stereo plugs...... See here...

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Roger that. I have two mini-to-phono stereo splitters, and about 3000 feet of rca cable, or at least it seems like it. I think I've saved every cable from every TV, receiver, radio, microwave I've ever owned...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Folks,

Just wanted to let everyone know this USB sound thingy seems to work just fine. Not bad for the money.

deadhead


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Sweet, thanks. Seems like a good deal on a sound card that will work with REW. Was the shipping charge workable?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Newegg is the best. Shipping is always reasonable, but always better if you get multiple items. I didn't mind whatever the charge was. It beat trying to win a Sound Blaster on eBay.

deadhead


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

By the way, read the thread called "Thick person about to cry" in this forum and set the soundcard up as directed. That will save you hours.

deadhead


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think I've ordered anything from newegg, although I've seen many products they sell. 

Thanks for the soundcard advice, I'll pass it along, as I already have a sound card.


----------

